# Replacement fork for 2016 Supersix EVO Hi Mod?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I had cut the steerer down on my Supersix when I picked it up last fall, but I recently toasted my back (long story) so I can no longer rock a "slammed" bike fit like I had been. I have a blue ultegra frame that I built up custom with SRAM Red (since that was the color I liked best), but my LBS said c'dale couldn't provide a replacement fork in that or any other color. I checked eBay without any luck, so now I'm looking aftermarket. Would the ENVE fork work? Looks like the same rake & taper (43 & 1/4-1/8")?
Road Forks 2.0 - ENVE Composites


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Cannondale won't sell a replacement fork for a 2016 Super Six Evo HM? That is rather disappointing, as I own the same bike. When I purchased my original 08 SS6, Cannondale did sell the forks separately. 

I forget if the rake of the oem fork is 45 or 43. I doubt it would make any appreciable difference but that Enve fork does appear to be viable option.

Instead of a new fork. Have you tried a stem with a positive rise? Would that do the trick?

chl


----------



## Guido68 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Cannondale Fork Supply*

Have a look at ebay.de and search for "Cannondale Gabel", Gabel is the German term for fork. You'll find a shop called konsums (bikesportparts.de) which offers a nice range of NOS forks for Cannonade. The guys are reliable and fast, which made me buy a lot of deals, highly recommended.
Regards, Guido


----------

